# Some Landowners Seeking Doe Hunters



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Some Landowners Seeking Doe Hunters

If you've got a doe license but no place to hunt deer, some North Dakota
landowners may have opportunities available.

For the past several weeks, the state Game and Fish Department has been
compiling a list of landowners who want to reduce the deer population in
their areas, and have requested help in attracting hunters who have one
or more doe licenses.

So far, the list includes landowners from 10 different hunting units and
has potential for both whitetail and mule deer doe hunters. Currently,
landowners looking to host whitetail doe hunters are located in units
2C, 2G2, 2K2, 3A2, 3A3, 3B3 and 4A.

Landowners looking to host mule deer doe hunters are located in units
3B1, 4D and 4E.

Hunters with doe licenses for these units, who are interested in
contacting landowners, can call the Game and Fish Department at
701-328-6300 for information on landowner names, locations, phone
numbers and any potential restrictions such as hunting after opening
weekend or after the first week.

"Hunters should not consider this listing as an open invitation to hunt
deer," said Bill Jensen, big game biologist. "Hunters must contact the
landowners and make the appropriate arrangements."

Other landowners who are interested in hosting doe hunters at some time
during the deer gun season are encouraged to contact Jensen at
701-328-6637.

Game and Fish staff will update the landowner list frequently until the
deer gun season is over, and issue periodic reminders. The Game and Fish
website, discovernd.com/gnf will also contain a list of units in which
doe hunters may be able to hook up with landowners, but hunters will
have to call the Bismarck office, or any of the six district Game and
Fish offices, for landowner contact information.

"This is a great option for us to be able to direct hunters into areas
where the local landowners feel an increased harvest of does in needed,"
said Greg Link, assistant wildlife chief. "We appreciate the efforts of
these landowners, and hope hunters will take advantage of the
opportunities."


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Chris! Just got off the phone with a guy and it turned out awesome. I have a new place to hunt now and he even offered to give me maps of his property and show where the deer were. Awesome program! :beer:


----------

